# Stop the Biting!!



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

Happy Holidays! I am still having problems with my male Maine Coon kitten. He is about 5 months old now. We had to take him home when he was only around 7 weeks. The breeder had to undergo chemotherapy so she couldn't keep the kittens longer. So.. he didn't get the lessons in playing with his mom and siblings. He bites us almost everytime we pick him up. We've tried all the toys, spray bottle etc. He is also neutered. I know he probably is still teething but when is it going to stop? He has been fine with our two year old cat until yesterday. He "attacked her". I know he was just trying to play, but she is such a docile cat that she doesn't fight back well and just wants to get away from her. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Coraline (Apr 22, 2008)

My Maine Coon is 9 months today and he does still bite sometimes when he gets too excited. The only thing that works for us is to actually hiss at him when he starts biting - I feel a right fool when doing it, but it does work! He seems to think it's his mum telling him off and stops in his tracks and gives me a confused look.. Maybe a combination of that and scruffing will help you?


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

My 6 mth old persian bites when she wants attention to play but does not often draw blood.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

if not a hiss, a sharp intake of breath like a hiss sound usually stops an MC in it's tracks, they will then associate that noise with the biting and know if you do it it hurts x

also, flat palm to face, can't bite a flat surface  i teach all my kittens not to bite before they leave, if the owners carry on my tricks it tends to keep the biting at bay x

try the above and persevere with it, he should get the message hun  xx


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank you for all your suggestions! I'll try them all. Hopefully he'll quit biting when he's done teething. Any suggestions for my other cat? She's such a sweet thing and would rather run away from him than put him in his place.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

marianne said:


> Thank you for all your suggestions! I'll try them all. Hopefully he'll quit biting when he's done teething. Any suggestions for my other cat? She's such a sweet thing and would rather run away from him than put him in his place.


Water spray on the bum when he goes near her, again he'll learn from that to keep a distance  xx


----------



## soozeej (Jun 21, 2008)

Flash always ends up trying to biite my feet if I sit with them up on the sofa ( hubby says its the smell ) I often end up having to put him out in the hall till he settles down ( cat not hubby!) he doesn't bite anyone else


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

LOL! I'd probably ask my hubby to leave!! Love the name Flash!


----------



## soozeej (Jun 21, 2008)

Don't know how I put up with him! 

The kids decided to call him Flash because when we first got him we were taking pictures of him and he was very nosey when the camera came out, he was right up at it! Have to say I feel a bit daft sometimes standing at the door shouting FLASH!! in the street!


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

I used to have a great dog named Winston. We had just moved into our present house. I kept yelling Winston! Winston!...Suddenly a voice called out: I'm over here!! It turns out our next door neighbors son was named Winston too! Embarassing and funny at the same time!


----------



## soozeej (Jun 21, 2008)

hope your neighbour saw the funny side!


----------

